# Finally got myself a fire salamander



## LizardFTI (Dec 2, 2006)

Hey everyone,

after all the help I got in here a year or so ago when I expressed interested in getting back into amphibians, I have finally got myself a fire salamander, tho I think s/he looks a little overweight.

I will get some pictures of it (yet unnamed) later today when I get back home, but I just wanted to share my excitement with you all.

Thank you so much to everyone who helped me back when I was first considering them.


>^..^< Elizabeth


----------



## LizardFTI (Dec 2, 2006)

Here s/he is:

















Now, *I* think he shouldnt be anywhere near this chunky judging by all the photos i've seen of these, but I could be wrong as I havent ever had one of these before. Might it be a pregnant she? Or do I just need to put it on a diet?

If someone could please advise I would be most greatful as I really want him to be happy and healthy ^_^

Thanks again!


>^..^< Elizabeth


----------



## morg (Jul 20, 2007)

looks like you may have a gravid female there? although that isnt a certainty:whistling2:
my female S s terrestris swell like balloons when carrying young

morg


----------



## LizardFTI (Dec 2, 2006)

morg said:


> looks like you may have a gravid female there? although that isnt a certainty:whistling2:
> my female S s terrestris swell like balloons when carrying young
> 
> morg


If it is gravid, how long do they usually gestate for? How long ago would it have to have been mated? I will get in touch with the gentleman I got it from and see if he has any history (he hadnt had it long himself). 

I have read you can only sex fire salamanders during the mating season- is this true? I can try to get a few photos of the vent area if anyone here can sex from that?


----------



## morg (Jul 20, 2007)

check out this care sheet
Caudata Culture Species Entry - Salamandra salamandra - Fire Salamander
mine always produce young early in the year after breeding late summer, but i have known people whos sals have given birth in the autumn in the past.
there are a few fire sal experts on this site[my main knowledge is of newts], im sure they will see this thread and post soon


----------



## LizardFTI (Dec 2, 2006)

That caresheet was actually very interesting. Is there a way of knowing which subspecies mine is visually?


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

Thats possibly a very gravid female, or maybe has a slight bloat as its front legs look swollen to me.
As the nose of the sal is very beak like, its either a bejarae or possibly a longirostris.

Whatever it is, its a good sized salamandra


----------



## LizardFTI (Dec 2, 2006)

Ben W said:


> Thats possibly a very gravid female, or maybe has a slight bloat as its front legs look swollen to me.
> As the nose of the sal is very beak like, its either a bejarae or possibly a longirostris.
> 
> Whatever it is, its a good sized salamandra


If it has been overfed, what is the best approach to help it lose some weight? I dont want to cut its food incase it is gravid, but equally, I dont want to risk its health by maintaining an unhealthy mass. 

I offered 2 x 1cm crickets on Monday and 4 mealworms yesterday (only had it since Sunday) but it didnt take anything (popped them in at 5pm, removed at midnight, just before bed). Its probably still a little stressed from its travel to me, so I wont offer anything else until next week now. I am just concerned that leaving it without food, if it is gravid, might damage the offspring.

My only previous experience of salamanders were 3 lined ones I used to have when I was younger so any advise is greatly appreciated.


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm also Interesting in this, I have two Fires and both seem to get over weight easily, I've cut back on their food a bit recently (As I did when I first had them as they were very overweight then, this brought them down to a more normal weight).


----------



## LizardFTI (Dec 2, 2006)

bash_on_recce said:


> I'm also Interesting in this, I have two Fires and both seem to get over weight easily, I've cut back on their food a bit recently (As I did when I first had them as they were very overweight then, this brought them down to a more normal weight).


How much do you normally feed and how often? The information available online is pretty value so I don't know what is considered "normal".


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

I feed every 3 days, usually about 4 crickets/meal worm beetles each, I have waxworms as an option (which I dont use when they are looking podgy) but alos have collected slugs and had some small worms left over from my axolotl feedings. Feeds are alot damn easier when mine are out, but recently they have become quite shy and I dont often see them, a few months ago they used to come out every night without fail.


----------



## LizardFTI (Dec 2, 2006)

Mine has been out every evening since arriving, but he just doesnt seem interested in the food at the moment. I guess he will eat when he is ready and might shift a little excess mass in the process ^_^


----------

